# masterbilt electric smoker



## ryeguy45 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was at the store yesterdayand noticed they had smokers on clearance. I looked around and said to myself..ive never used an electric smoker. So i bought it for $35. Its the masterbilt 30" smokehouse. My question is...how do you guys like them?


----------



## icyhot (Sep 1, 2014)

What store did u get it


----------



## addertooth (Sep 1, 2014)

The Masterbuilt smokers have quite a loyal following around here.  There are users who have problems with their unit, but those who get a good one are frequently the silent majority.  I have a MES 40, it has worked well for me, since I got my pellet smokers and mailbox mod debugged.


----------



## jted (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterbuilt makes a lot of models But for 35.00 You did well. Some like them and some don't. I for one think they are a good value. When you learn the smoker you will cook up some great Q. Stick around and you will find the answers to your questions. Look on your data plate and further ID. your model and model number. That will help with questions in the future.  Jted


----------



## jted (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterbuilt makes a lot of models But for 35.00 You did well. Some like them and some don't. I for one think they are a good value. When you learn the smoker you will cook up some great Q. Stick around and you will find the answers to your questions. Look on your data plate and further ID. your model and model number. That will help with questions in the future.  Jted


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let us see your good deal. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mj ryder (Sep 1, 2014)

I love my MES 30. And as stated before you got a killer deal. For the most part I use my own thermometer,  and don't rely on  the digital included.  Other then that  I have been able to produce some good smoke.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 1, 2014)

I got it at walmart. It was the store display and everything was there including the manual. I will post some pictures tomorrow when i get a chance. Also its not the one with the digital thermometer on top.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 2, 2014)

mb smoker4.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 2, 2014


















mb smoker3.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 2, 2014


















mb smoker2.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 2, 2014


















mb smoker1.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 2, 2014


















mb smoker.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 2, 2014





   i couldnt believe how small the exhaust is.


----------



## padronman (Sep 2, 2014)

That's how small the exhaust is on my Smokin-it smoker.  Works perfrctly


----------



## driedstick (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice score now lets see it being put to great use. 

DS


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 2, 2014)

Its getting seasoned tomorrow, than the big smoke this weekend. I plan on doing a briskit but the last one i did on my offset smoker just fell apart like pulled pork. I was so disappointed in myself but i guess you learn as you go. I also plan on getting a maverick 733 in the near future. I am thinking of putting on a bigger exhaust but im not sure yet.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2014)

Really nice steal , Ryeguy.

Now after seasoning , do lots of 'Que ' and send Q-view ...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 3, 2014)

Didnt get to season it. Had to go to court in a p.o.s. state N.Y. I would hate to live there.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 5, 2014)

0905141144a.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 5, 2014






Seasoning the new smoker..plugged it in 20 minutes ago an its on medium..cant believe it got to that temp that fast


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 5, 2014)

this might be a stupid question but, the smoker has been going for quite a while now. i put some wood chips in the smoker box and there is still no smoke(after about an hour) . what am i doing wrong? i have never used a electric smoker like this thing before.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 5, 2014)

it finally just started smoking


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 5, 2014)

Did you soak the wood chips first? If so, that might be the problem. Most folks here do not soak, it just delays the smoke.


----------



## retread (Sep 5, 2014)

Please be aware that the thermometers supplied with Masterbuilt Electric smokers are notorious.  Most of us (I definitely do in my MES 40") use digital food/smoker thermometers like the Maverick ET-732.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 6, 2014)

I put a oven thermometer in there also(i know that works). I plan on getting a maverick soon. I didnt soak the chips.


----------



## padronman (Sep 6, 2014)

No smoke = no airflow.  MB smokers are also notorious for not producing smoke (never understood that design).   Maybe pull your chip loader out about a 1/4 inch or so?

Scott


----------



## uhmgood (Sep 6, 2014)

i have the MES 30 . I love it . heres  what going on. when you first turn it on to lets say 230 the element turns on , when it gets to 230 it turns off , if you put the  chips in at that time they won't start  burning till the element turns back on to maintain the set temp


----------



## jted (Sep 7, 2014)

Hear is a little FYI. Your smoker works just like UHMGOOD says but also the smoker will continue to heat even after it hits 230, Then it has to cool down to the next set point that is when it will start to heat again. It will continue to cycle like this for the entire smoke. The 230 degree (cooking Temp) is a average of all the cycling. This does not sound very efficient but BBQ Smoking will do just fine in this environment. At any time you may be 20 above and 20 below but in the end it will average 230. Just remember that your chips won't reignite until the reheat cycle and only till it hits the upper set point.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 7, 2014)

ryeguy45 said:


> I was at the store yesterdayand noticed they had smokers on clearance. I looked around and said to myself..ive never used an electric smoker. So i bought it for $35. Its the masterbilt 30" smokehouse. My question is...how do you guys like them?


$35 is a deal for what you got. You've got the analog 30" electric smoker which is different from the 30" digital Generation 1 that I own. I love my smoker; I feel I'm getting flavors that rival at least what the chain BBQ restaurants produce. You won't get a smoke ring with an electric smoker but who cares when everything else is real BBQ from the bark to the smoky goodness?

I've cooked pork ribs, beef brisket, salmon, turkey breast, and cold smoked cheeses in mine and improving each time I use it. I use wood pellets exclusively with the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker since I've gotten better results (and more easily) than with wood chips. I would also advise getting a good thermometer since you can't trust the therm on an MES. I use the Maverick ET-733.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 7, 2014)

ryeguy45 said:


> this might be a stupid question but, the smoker has been going for quite a while now. i put some wood chips in the smoker box and there is still no smoke(after about an hour) . what am i doing wrong? i have never used a electric smoker like this thing before.


Small dry chips ( like Little Chief brand ) or even better saw dust. Make sure chip pan touches heat coil. Type analog in search box and also click on my name for tips and mods. for this model If you don't vent it don't clasp door too tight or you will get much creosote with your smoke!


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 7, 2014)

0907141859a.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 7, 2014






I made hickory, cherry and jack daniels wood chips


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 7, 2014)

0907141911.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 7, 2014






One hour in on smoking a boneless pork loin


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 7, 2014)

0907141911a.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## sb59 (Sep 7, 2014)

ryeguy45 said:


> 0907141911a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't see much smoke, as in none! Slide out the rack with the water & chip pan. Place the chip pan directly on the element. Put a disposable pan on a rack below the meat. It will catch the drips & shield the meat from direct infra red heat from the coils.Other wise with the Masterbuilt design you will basically broil your meat if you use the lower rack anyway.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 7, 2014)

smoker chip box.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 7, 2014






Circled in red is another wood chip tray. The original wasnt to my liking so i borrowed this from my neighbor. I will have to buy one or two of these and get rid of that stupid thing.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 7, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> No smoke = no airflow.  MB smokers are also notorious for not producing smoke (never understood that design).   Maybe pull your chip loader out about a 1/4 inch or so?
> 
> Scott


I own the MES 30 digital smoker Gen 1 and I've gotten tons of smoke from the first time I used it so I greatly disagree with your comments about the MES design, at least where my model smoker is concerned. Do you own one?


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 9, 2014)

0909141208a.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 9, 2014


















0909141204.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 9, 2014


















0909141204b (1).jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 9, 2014






smoking a brisket today, hope it comes out good. havent had any sucess with briskets, they always fall apart like pulled pork. i have my smoker steady a 225. wish me luck!!!


----------



## daricksta (Sep 9, 2014)

jted said:


> Hear is a little FYI. Your smoker works just like UHMGOOD says but also the smoker will continue to heat even after it hits 230, Then it has to cool down to the next set point that is when it will start to heat again. It will continue to cycle like this for the entire smoke. The 230 degree (cooking Temp) is a average of all the cycling. This does not sound very efficient but BBQ Smoking will do just fine in this environment. At any time you may be 20 above and 20 below but in the end it will average 230. Just remember that your chips won't reignite until the reheat cycle and only till it hits the upper set point.


jted, is this the analog controller that you're talking about? I know my digital MES swings above and below my set point but I figured it all averages out to the temp I targeted. 

What do you mean by "it has to cool down to the next set point"? I thought there was only one set point at a time, but I admit I know very little about the MES electronics.  


ryeguy45 said:


> 0909141208a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you smoke the same type of brisket I buy (just the flat). I've had great success with my briskets holding together but the last one I smoked was slightly undercooked.

With your brisket, are you injecting them with a liquid or prepping them using something that would soften the outside instead of developing a crusty bark?


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 9, 2014)

I just put a salt and pepper mix rub.more pepper than salt. I have never injected anything i smoked.


----------



## jted (Sep 9, 2014)

daRicksta,

I am speaking about the digital models. But I think even the analog work the same way. The temp swings you are experiencing are what I am talking about.

The swings above and below do average out to the imputed temp. say you are cooking at a imputed 250, your smoker heats up at 100% heat till it hits 250 My digital had swings of at least 20 degrees either way.   . The internal heat carries it past 250 even tho the element is off. That's why it may go 20 or more above the 250. During the time the element is off the smoker cools down past the 250 mark. It is at this point it turns back on at full power and starts the cycle again.

Now the PID controller comes into play. With a PID controller The smoker heats at 100% heat to something less than the 250 say 240 then it automatically reduces the % by 50% till it hits 250 degrees then it shuts off momentarily and when it drops to 248 it comes back on at a reduced power rate. Sort of like driving your car.  My Auber has a green power light on it and you can see it heating on and cycling off. That is why they are more efficient and run within 2 or 3 degrees of the imputed set point.

If you are just smoking ribs butts and the like the digital with it's inherent swings are nothing to worry about. The Auber gives you up to six cooking set points and times if you need them. People who smoke fish and dry jerky like that feature. They can smoke at 155 degrees for 1.5 hours and increase the temp 10 degrees every 1.5 hours to their desired temp and finish it off at any temp.


----------



## migraine (Sep 9, 2014)

You have the analogue unit(i have one).  I found the existing chip tray a POS.  So is the temp guage and heater dial.

The A-MAZE-N pellet tray has made my smoking much better.

As for the small exhaust, it is too small and creates a moisture problem and makes the exterior of the meat bitter/acidic(acrid?).

I added a 3" hole on top with a piece of 3" vent pipe and a few extra 1/2" holes in the bottom(which I open/close as needed). It helped solve the stale smoke issue

As for the temp problems, I added a temp controller and Maverick dual probe temperature gauge..

It's been a learning curve, but so far, I haven't killed anything I smoked(or anyone).

-Brian


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 10, 2014)

0909141912.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 10, 2014






Almost done


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 10, 2014)

0910140351a.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Sep 10, 2014






Now its done


----------



## gavin16 (Sep 10, 2014)

ryeguy45 said:


> 0910140351a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good! $35 is a steal for this little smoker, imo.  Glad to see another analog user in the community!  

I agree with migraine.  I've had mine for several months now, and the first several smokes were great.  However now I'm having problems turning chips black & charred within only 30-40 minutes... Hopefully this weekend I will begin modifying mine with more air holes for my new AMNPS.  Will have pics of the progress, I know there are others on here who have done this & their work/suggestions are what I'm basing my work off of.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 10, 2014)

ryeguy45 said:


> I just put a salt and pepper mix rub.more pepper than salt. I have never injected anything i smoked.


The next time I do brisket I'm just using salt and pepper as well; just need to decide the proportions that will taste good to me.

I'm doing a chuckie this week and may try just the salt/pepper rub instead of a more complex mix. It'll be my first one so I have to research which recipe I'll use. Bearcarver shared his with me a couple of months ago. This is what gave me the idea.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Sep 10, 2014)

The only way mine will smoke is if i have the door cracked about a 1/4". It holds temp very good even with door opened. On this brisket i used 3/4 cup of black pepper and 1/4 cup of kosher salt. It came out perfect.


----------



## migraine (Sep 10, 2014)

The only way mine will smoke is if i have the door cracked about a 1/4"

That is why I added a few holes at the bottom.  I use the left over 3" piece of steel that I cut out for the top vent to cover these as needed, which lately has been left uncovered.

BTW, I also added a thin gasket around the door.below where the chip tray goes(that's where my pellet tray now goes)


----------



## gen0 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am a newbie, like 15 minutes into this forum.  The 30" electric masterbilt is something I have been researching for a couple months.  I have read about the smoking problems that sometimes occur and will probably buy a separate smoking device to make sure I can get decent smoke while I am away doing other things (like sleeping).

 Here is the deal. I am looking to buy an analog,30" from amazon. reason being it needs to be delivered to me living way far south and in the tropics.  I have a friend willing to deliver it when he comes down for the winter but returing it is out of the question @ $200+. I need to get this right and know what I am getting.

 One question I can not seem to get answered is will the 30" hold a whole leg of pork?  I would like to play around with curing and smoking hams and the smoker is the missing piece of the puzzle.

  Any and all comments are encouraged. Thanks


----------



## sb59 (Sep 11, 2014)

gen0 said:


> I am a newbie, like 15 minutes into this forum.  The 30" electric masterbilt is something I have been researching for a couple months.  I have read about the smoking problems that sometimes occur and will probably buy a separate smoking device to make sure I can get decent smoke while I am away doing other things (like sleeping).
> 
> Here is the deal. I am looking to buy an analog,30" from amazon. reason being it needs to be delivered to me living way far south and in the tropics.  I have a friend willing to deliver it when he comes down for the winter but returing it is out of the question @ $200+. I need to get this right and know what I am getting.
> 
> ...


How big is the pig you're cutting the leg from? Since it's called a 30" smoker because the outside box is 30" high you know you need less then a 30" leg at least. Amazon shows the outside dimensions as 40.2" high including legs, 26.8" deep, & 20" wide. The inside measurements are roughly 25" deep, 18.5 wide, 25" from inside roof to bottom rack. Also I would not pay full price for this smoker. I got mine greatly discounted, knowing I would have to modify it to make it a decent smoker. It was cheaper then building a smoker from scratch. As sold it is a decent camp oven if you have power, but it is a lousy smoke house. Poorly vented, fairly wide temp. swings, and zero insulation.


----------



## gen0 (Sep 11, 2014)

first off I want to apologize to the OP for high jacking their post. If the moderator wants to move this into a new thread, I am good with that.

  To buy this analog, 30" smoker and have it shipped will run over $300. And it is about the highest rated but cheapest electric smoker available to me personally.  To think about an upgrade is not really in the picture until I get a feel of how to make things happen. As time goes on and I find smoking as much fun as eating I would probably try to build something. 

  I really don't have to worry about insulation where I live, in fact I may have to wait for cool weather at times to make things work. 

  Since this is an inexpensive unit I really have no problems making modifications due to my environment and in fact expect to be asking suggestions to  help me make this smoker the best it can be while it lasts.

  As far as how big the pig is, well I haven't met her yet. HA! I expect the leg will be in the 20# to 25 # range. I will be able to fit the leg to the  smoker but I also will be planning on dry curing it so I want it worth my trouble and all.

  Any and all suggestions are more than welcome.


----------

